# what guns do you have to squrill hunt



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i use

ithaca 37 20ga 2 3/4 pump
rem 870 super mag 12 ga 2 3/4'' 3'' 3 1/2'' pump
new england arms 410 3'' single shot

yehawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
get r doneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

hah i used to have an air master 77 and some other gun i never remembered the name


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Ruger 10/22
T/C benchmark 
Mossberg .22
Remington five

All great shooting guns, with great kill shot stories. Except the 10/22, its going out for the kill for the first time this year!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

big boy 22 mag
frenche 16 ga
20ga over and under


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Is it the Henry .22 mag that you have? Do you like it? I'm interested in buying one of those.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

22-6mm, 22-250, 17 hmr, 243 wssm, 25-06. 7mm, 338-06 mainly


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I shoot an rws model 34 in 22 caliber


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

there well made guns i also knw some one that has it in 44 mag and yes i do like it


----------



## Zwetschgen (Jul 16, 2007)

I've used an Airmaster 77, but I've only taken two squirrels with it.

I use a Mossberg 500 - 12 gauge

Also, a Savage .22 Mark II

And I use the American Standard Webster's Dictionary to spell "squirrel" (O: such a funny little word...


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

Zwetschgen said:


> I've used an Airmaster 77, but I've only taken two squirrels with it.
> 
> I use a Mossberg 500 - 12 gauge
> 
> ...


haha thats what i use 
eh but i only got 1 squirrel i wasn't able to go after the others a fox must have gotten them or somthing but then again ive only gone squirrel hunting once (didnt know about the head shot thing and well i got a head shot using iron sights so i got em)


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Umm, powermaster 66. Many years old. very strong. just capped me some vermin the other day. i have pictures of it in a different post. find it


----------



## ArcherOfLoaf (Aug 5, 2007)

Savage 17 HMR and 20 GA Stoger coach gun


----------



## Buck_master (Sep 17, 2007)

I use a mossberg 702 plinkster .22


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TC 50 cal Hawken


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> TC 50 cal Hawken


Nice!


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

impressive


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I use a Henry lever action .22, model H001; the plain one, and let me tell you, it works like a dream. The bullets go right where I want...

I also use a Remington 870 Express Magnum from time to time...

If I am feeling for something a little different, then I use either my Gamo Shadow 1000 .177 caliber pellet rifle, which is just plain fun, or my Benjamin/Sheridan bolt-action, pump-pneumatic .22-caliber pellet rifle.

Also, I just ordered a Taurus Tracker Revolver in .22 LR, and from the 2" and 6" .357 Magnum revolvers I already have from them, I expect this to be a sweet little piece.










:sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

ALL HAIL THE BENJAMIN SHERIDAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

16gauge ithaca single shot
22 marlin lever action
16gauge ithaca model 37 featherlight :beer: :sniper:


----------



## BRCincy (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a Remington 870 pump 12 gauge, a 20 gauge percussion Muzzleloading shotgun, and a 20 gauge flintlock Northwest Trade Gun.


----------



## squirrelman86 (Nov 8, 2006)

In the early seasons of fall when the leaves are still on the trees i use a Savage 20 gauge pump and a Savage 410 gauge pump.

In the bitter cold days of the winter when the leaves have fallen copmpletey off the trees i use a Savage .22 LR with a Simmons scope mounted on a see-thru mount.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

A Browning BAR Safari 300 Win Mag w/BOSS. Actually, that's for a little bigger game. I've been using a Franchi 12 gauge. But if the UPS Tracking Info is correct. I'll have a Gamo Hunter Extreme before lunch today. I ordered it from Midway for $449(after I ordered it I found it on Sportsman guide for $431 club price). I also ordered a ton of different style and grain pellets. I did order a pack of the PBA raptors. But from what I read they aren't very accurate. I just want to see a pellet go that fast. I ordered the Kodiak Match 10.6 grain along with 5 or 6 other types.


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

i use a pumpmaster and a storm 1000xt.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I use my Marlin Golden 39M lever action .22 or any of my 12 ga. shotguns. Stoeger model 2000, Rem 870 Wingmaster, Stoeger Condor o/u.


----------

